# Where to buy envirotex



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Been using the Devcon 2 Ton epoxy on my baits. Like to try the envirotex but can't find it at either hardware store in town. Can anyone tell me where I can pick some up? Thanks. Dan.


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

You can get it at Michaels. I print off thier 40% off 1 item coupon and pick it up for a great deal


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Bester said:


> You can get it at Michaels. I print off thier 40% off 1 item coupon and pick it up for a great deal


Thats what I do. If you don't have a Michaels near by, Hobby Lobby does the same coupons all the time. Just sign up on their email list. you can order online from them too. I've also done well at Menards. They seem to have it when others don't.


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

thanks fellas wife says we got a Michaels here local ( about 50 minutes) good thing is Cabela's is a few stores up the street!! 

You guys prefer the e-tex over the devcon 2 ton?


----------



## MEISTERICS (May 15, 2006)

michaels is a good source. Many places also carry it online. Shop around, pricing can be up and down.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Try a hobby shop for model railroaders - it's frequently used to make water for railroads.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Online...Ebay is where I get all mine...


----------

